# Ohio Smoked Meat & BBQ Festival 10/ 16 & 17



## beardjp (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes Nelsonville is in the play for 2009.  I know that is almost unheard of that Nelsonville posts information this early, but remember we are under new management.

We are still pulling our forms and applications together, and waiting for our final KCBS Sanctioning but we wanted to get some basic information out to The BBQ Central Forum.

The 2009 competition will be held on October 16 and 17 in beautiful downtown Nelsonville.  Information is available at the competition website: http://www.nelsonvillefd.org/ohiobbq.htm

Everyone’s participation last was greatly appreciated and we hope to continue the rebuilding this year.  If you are planning on coming to Nelsonville let me know and we will mark you down and get you the paperwork as soon as it is available.

Looking forward to another great year in 2009.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 11, 2009)

In light of the Emerald Ash Borer Quarantine for the state of Ohio, is a reliable source of local firewood going to be made available to competitors?


----------



## beardjp (Mar 12, 2009)

We have never had any problem s in the past, I don't forsee any problems this year.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 12, 2009)

We're from the government, we're here to help.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 12, 2009)

beardjp said:
			
		

> We have never had any problem s in the past, I don't forsee any problems this year.



The regulating agencies are stepping up enforcement.  Anyone from out of the state of Ohio bringing firewood in is in violation.  Some of the counties to the north and most all from the northwestern part of Ohio are under quarantine.  Don't be surprised if officials are on site checking firewood.  This is a serious issue.  You might want to check into having someone local on hand to sell good bbq wood.  Someone could make a decent buck.


----------



## U2CANQUE (Mar 12, 2009)

has not been a issue at any contest in Ohio....taking out, or, bringing in....


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would listen to what Bubba is saying. They are WATCHING the competition BBQ world. Just something to consider. Woodman


----------



## beardjp (Mar 13, 2009)

We will be discussing the issue at our next planning meeting.  We are actually in a good area to provide wood.  If nothing else knowing that we have a good source for wood on site could save everyone some gas money, because they won't have to haul wood.


----------



## beardjp (Jun 25, 2009)

*Ohio Smoked Meat & BBQ Festival Prize Money $10,000*

Rocky Brands has step up for 2009 and put up $10,000 in prize money for the Ohio Smoked Meat & BBQ Festival. The break down is as follows;

Chieck, Ribs, Pork, Brisket
1st $500
2nd $300
3rd $200
4th $150
5th $100

Overall
Grand Champion $3000
Reserve Grand Champion $1500
Top Ohio Team $500

For more information follow the link at www.nelsonvillechamber.com

Come on down to Nelsonville October 16th & 17th 2009


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice work Dan in reviving the contest.  See you in October!

Dallas


----------



## beardjp (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Dallas    We are also working on a Backyard BBQ contest, Peoples Choice, a car show and live music.  Rocky is truly commited to making the event come alive.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 3, 2009)

*11 teams signed up and still growing*

Nelsonville has 11 teams as 9/1/09 so there is plenty of room for more people.  There were some problems with a $25 late entry fee but that has been done away with.  We still have plenty of space and lots of things to keep you and your team and family busy!!!


----------



## beardjp (Sep 13, 2009)

Nelsonville has 18 teams registered.  7 more teams and Nelsonville is a qualifier.  Come on down to Southeast Ohio for a great weekend of BBQ.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 14, 2009)

*More and more teams, now we need judges!!!*

The teams keep signing up for Nelsonville.  Just finished a planning meeting and we should have a good line-up of stuff to do along with the competition.  What we need now is more judges, preferable certified.  If you know a good judge or a judge just send them to our website, www.ohiobbq.com go to the judges section.  Looking forward to seeing everyone in October.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 16, 2009)

*1 month to go*

Wow!!!  30 days to go, so far yet so close.  Nelsonville is ready for everyone again.  "Life Saving BBQ" is ready to welcome everyone.  We will be at the head of the Public Square again with a friendly fire and information and directions.  See everyone in October!!!


----------



## beardjp (Sep 23, 2009)

*28 teams and still rolling!!!*

Nelsonville has broken that magical #25 mark and we are rolling.  Still room for more, so come on down to Nelsonville.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 24, 2009)

We'll be there Dan!  Checks in the mail!


----------



## beardjp (Sep 24, 2009)

Great I already have you listed.  We are at 30 teams!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you know what the record number of teams is for Nelsonville?  I think you might be getting close!  Great job!


----------



## beardjp (Sep 24, 2009)

I know it is more than 30.  I'll have to check on the exact number.  It's not just me.  There is a great group here working on this.  The teams have been great to.  The know there has been a change in management and apparently they like what we are doing.


----------



## beardjp (Sep 30, 2009)

With everyones help Nelsonville is at 36 teams. To the best of our knowledge that is a new record. The old one being 33. We are actually discussing a cut off number, ONLY DISCUSSING. There is still room at the inn.

Just a little extra Nelsonville is having a Backyard BBQ contest on the evening of 10/16. Categories - Pork Loin, Chicken Wings & Dessert. Each category is paying 1st $150, 2nd $100, and 3rd $75. More information at www.ohiobbq.com.


----------



## beardjp (Oct 5, 2009)

*Nelsonville at 45 teams*

We are up to 45 teams in Nelsonville.  We will not be ready for teams until Thursday evening at 6pm.  We have to let the downtown businesses empty out before we start closing streets.

If anyone gets in earlier we can arrange for an area to drop trailers so you can explore the area easier if you want.  We have another planning meeting 10/6 so we will get everything worked out for all the teams.


----------



## beardjp (Oct 6, 2009)

*Nelsonville Entry Dealine 10/9/09*

We currently have 44 teams entered in the Nelsonville competition. We are setting the cap on teams at 50, and a entry deadline of October 9, 2009 at 4 pm Eastern time. Any teams that want to enter must have their entry form faxed or emailed to the Nelsonville Chamber of Commerce by the dealine.


----------

